# New Features as of 8-6-2004



## fredtgreco (Jul 20, 2004)

Despite some glitches caused by the search function and trying to fix it, I have been able to add some new features to the board. 

For the most part, PLEASE NOTE: new features will likely only work when using the subSilver template. They MAY work with other templates, but right now my programming inexpertise and time available does not make it possible for me to update every template. (As I posted eariler, to allow the features in every template requires hours of work editing in every template, something I don't have time for now)

I need to do one more backup, so this post will be effective at 11AM CDT.

So we have, .....drum roll......



[*:36fd8e606a][b:36fd8e606a]Online/Offline Indicators[/b:36fd8e606a]. Now in user profiles, and in the threads, there should be text and an icon indicating whether a user is online (green light bulb) or offline (grey light bulb). This is especially useful when try to PM someone, or find out if they will reply to your post.

[*:36fd8e606a][b:36fd8e606a]Signature views in profile[/b:36fd8e606a]. When you go into someone's profile, his signature will appear for you to see.

[*:36fd8e606a][b:36fd8e606a]PM pop-up upgrade[/b:36fd8e606a]. If you have in your user profile "receive Pop Up notification for PM" set to YES, the popup with the PM notice now allows you to open the PM in a new window, thus not disrupting your browsing

[*:36fd8e606a][b:36fd8e606a]Replies Pop-up window[/b:36fd8e606a]. Now, when you are in a forum at the opening page (seeing threads available, not posts), you can click un the "number of replies" for that thread and you will get a pop-up that tells you who has posted in that thread and how many posts.

[*:36fd8e606a][b:36fd8e606a]Quick Reply box[/b:36fd8e606a]. This is the best one, I think. Now, at the bottom of each post, there is a small version (without any smilies) of the text box. If you desire, you can enter a reply directly from the post, without going to the "Post Reply" page. You can even "insert" a smilie if you know the code (for example  is [code:1:36fd8e606a][/code:1:36fd8e606a] MAKE SURE your profile is set to "show signature on every post"). This way you can still browse the thread while replying, or give a quicker "I'll pray for you" response!

[*:36fd8e606a][b:36fd8e606a]Daily Topics[/b:36fd8e606a]. Now you can click on a link to find the threads that have been active in the last day. (summaries of last posts shown)

[*:36fd8e606a][b:36fd8e606a]Watched Topics[/b:36fd8e606a]. You can select this link and it will take you to a page of all the topics that you have selected to watch. You select a topic for "watching" at the bottom of that particular thread.

[*:36fd8e606a][b:36fd8e606a]Show edits[/b:36fd8e606a]. Now when you edit a post, it will show when iut was edited last and how many times (unless it is still the newest post in the thread)[/list:36fd8e606a]

I may work on some other useful modifications in coming days. [u:36fd8e606a]PLEASE NOTE[/u:36fd8e606a]: this means that I will be backing up the board BEFORE I do that, and sometimes restoring a backup. You post AT YOUR OWN PERIL during the hours of 12AM - 3AM CDT (1AM-4AM EDT). Having said that, let me know what you think might be useful (and remember that you may not see it, since it may be hard difficult to do):

[list:36fd8e606a]
[*:36fd8e606a] A MOD to show whether a user is online/offline with their AIM
[*:36fd8e606a] A MOD to show whether a user is online/offline with their Yahoo messenger
[*:36fd8e606a] A MOD to allow a user to select whether they want to see signatures and avatars (for the broadband-challenged  )
[*:36fd8e606a] A MOD to allow for a "printer view" not unlike the XMB board's printer view
[*:36fd8e606a] A MOD to allow for finding topics that you have started
[*:36fd8e606a] A MOD to allow for finding users to build a "Favorite Topics" list[/list:u:36fd8e606a]

Anyway, that is all for now. Please let me know what you think, and if you are experiencing any problems with layout, viewing, etc.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah fred your the man

This board is so much more awsome now

blade


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 20, 2004)

Ok, you asked for it, you GOT IT!!

I just added a link in subSilver ONLY that is a "Daily Topics" page.

It is like Today's posts, only better. It shows the first 200 characters of the posts.

Enjoy!


----------



## pastorway (Jul 20, 2004)

YEAH Fred!!!!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 20, 2004)

[quote:1667e55a03="fredtgreco"]Ok, you asked for it, you GOT IT!!

I just added a link in subSilver ONLY that is a "Daily Topics" page.

It is like Today's posts, only better. It shows the first 200 characters of the posts.

Enjoy![/quote:1667e55a03]

Most excellent. MOST excellent. We are back on track with more than ever!! Thanks Fred, that was very helpful.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 20, 2004)

Ok. There are 4 other templates that have Daily topics (although I HIGHLY recommend subSilver because it is the only one with the other modifications):

armygran
Comic
Crisp
subVereor


----------



## LauridsenL (Jul 20, 2004)

Awesome -- I've "converted" to subSilver.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 20, 2004)

Last one for tonight, I'm off to bed:

There is now a "Watched Topics" link at the top middle of the page in subSilver. I think it takes you to the last few (20?) posts you viewed? posted in? I'm not sure.

Test it out and see if you can figure it out and report back.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 21, 2004)

[quote:d5823650d4="fredtgreco"]Ok. There are 4 other templates that have Daily topics (although I HIGHLY recommend subSilver because it is the only one with the other modifications):

armygran
Comic
Crisp
subVereor[/quote:d5823650d4]

Fred, please oh please, could you add this feature to graphite???


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 21, 2004)

and solaris


----------



## panicbird (Jul 21, 2004)

Yea!!! Daily Topics!!! Exclamation points!!!

Thanks to whoever added this.

Lon


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 21, 2004)

[quote:fc69ecfef4="puritansailor"][quote:fc69ecfef4="fredtgreco"]Ok. There are 4 other templates that have Daily topics (although I HIGHLY recommend subSilver because it is the only one with the other modifications):

armygran
Comic
Crisp
subVereor[/quote:fc69ecfef4]

Fred, please oh please, could you add this feature to graphite??? [/quote:fc69ecfef4]

Graphite should work now. Please confirm.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 21, 2004)

[quote:5e68d396b1="Bladestunner316"]and solaris [/quote:5e68d396b1]

Solaris too, Blade. Let me know.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 21, 2004)

[quote:f325b75911="fredtgreco"]Last one for tonight, I'm off to bed:

There is now a "Watched Topics" link at the top middle of the page in subSilver. I think it takes you to the last few (20?) posts you viewed? posted in? I'm not sure.

Test it out and see if you can figure it out and report back.[/quote:f325b75911]

OK. I've tested the watched topics abit and this could be VERY useful for people who want to check up on certain threads after being away.

What you do is click the "Watch this Topic for Replies" in that particular thread (in subSilver it is at the bottom left - this modification is not installed in other templates).

Then when you are on the index page, you click "Watched Topics" link at the top right. It takes you to a page with the threads you are watching (I think a limit of 20 threads).


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Fred. Daily Topics works in Graphite. :thumbup:


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 21, 2004)

last quickie before heading out:

in subSilver (see I told you to be in that  ) you can now click on the name of a member while browsing the thread and see basic profile/bio info


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 21, 2004)

Fred,

Can we get the subsilver template to spit out twenty dollar bills through our floppy drive?? I'd like to see you get that one finished!

Well done on all your modifications!


----------



## blhowes (Jul 23, 2004)

[quote:ed98cd3eb2="webmaster"]Fred,
Can we get the subsilver template to spit out twenty dollar bills through our floppy drive?? I'd like to see you get that one finished![/quote:ed98cd3eb2]
{Fred behind the scenes}
Hmmm... It works for the $5 and it works for the $10, but why won't the $20 work...I know! {tweaks a couple of files}...


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 7, 2004)

Made a few additional changes. Nothing radical.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 7, 2004)

Numbers 6-8 were not included before.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 9, 2004)

Please note that I have added links to the Daily Topics and Topics since last visit to the top of everypage now for ease of use. I deleted the second link for Daily Topics on the Index Page (no need for it), but left the second Since Last Visit for fear of interrupting the login code.


----------

